# Florenzi preoccupa. Origi e Rebic: speranza derby.



## admin (31 Agosto 2022)

TS in edicola conferma le news di ieri e aggiunge: il guaio al flessore riportato da Florenzi preoccupa. La speranza è recuperarlo dopo la sosta e che lo stop non sia più lungo. Il Milan spera anche di recuperare Origi e Rebic per il derby. Ma si deciderà all'ultima per evitare ricadute da recupero affrettato.


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> TS in edicola conferma le news di ieri e aggiunge: il guaio al flessore riportato da Florenzi preoccupa. La speranza è recuperarlo dopo la sosta e che lo stop non sia più lungo. Il Milan spera anche di recuperare Origi e Rebic per il derby. Ma si deciderà all'ultima per evitare ricadute da recupero affrettato.


Traduzione: niente derby per Origi e Rebic.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> TS in edicola conferma le news di ieri e aggiunge: il guaio al flessore riportato da Florenzi preoccupa. La speranza è recuperarlo dopo la sosta e che lo stop non sia più lungo. Il Milan spera anche di recuperare Origi e Rebic per il derby. Ma si deciderà all'ultima per evitare ricadute da recupero affrettato.


senza origi la stagione è finita ancor prima di iniziare, non possiamo sempre giocare senza punta, non possiamo.


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> TS in edicola conferma le news di ieri e aggiunge: il guaio al flessore riportato da Florenzi preoccupa. La speranza è recuperarlo dopo la sosta e che lo stop non sia più lungo. Il Milan spera anche di recuperare Origi e Rebic per il derby. Ma si deciderà all'ultima per evitare ricadute da recupero affrettato.


Dovevano essere titolari ieri. Invece non sono comparsi nemmeno tra i convocati senza che nessuno desse una spiegazione. Adesso spunta fuori che salteranno anche il derby. Misteri della fede di Milanello.
Però potevamo cedere Leao perché Rebic bastava e avanzava per il quarto posto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2022)

In ogni caso Florenzi era da togliere a fine primo tempo e si sarebbe risparmiato anche l'infortunio


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> TS in edicola conferma le news di ieri e aggiunge: il guaio al flessore riportato da Florenzi preoccupa. La speranza è recuperarlo dopo la sosta e che lo stop non sia più lungo. Il Milan spera anche di recuperare Origi e Rebic per il derby. Ma si deciderà all'ultima per evitare ricadute da recupero affrettato.


Se l'infortunio di Florenzi è serio come sembra bisogna pensare se prendere un terzino.
Se sta fuori a lungo non possiamo restare solo con Calabria Theo e Billi Ballo.

Possiamo spostare Kalulu, lo sappiamo, ma visto come sta giocando in mezzo non ha molto senso per me.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se l'infortunio di Florenzi è serio come sembra bisogna pensare se prendere un terzino.
> Se sta fuori a lungo non possiamo restare solo con Calabria Theo e Billi Ballo.
> 
> Possiamo spostare Kalulu, lo sappiamo, ma visto come sta giocando in mezzo non ha molto senso per me.


Ma figurati se prendono un giocatore in UN GIORNO perchè uno si è infortunato, impossibile.


----------



## diavolo (31 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se l'infortunio di Florenzi è serio come sembra bisogna pensare se prendere un terzino.
> Se sta fuori a lungo non possiamo restare solo con Calabria Theo e Billi Ballo.
> 
> Possiamo spostare Kalulu, lo sappiamo, ma visto come sta giocando in mezzo non ha molto senso per me.


Invece prenderei l'ala destra e sposterei la Salamella come vice Calabria.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Agosto 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se prendono un giocatore in UN GIORNO perchè uno si è infortunato, impossibile.


Se Billi Ballo è stato in trattativa col Galatasaray finora... immagino non goda di grande fiducia. Va da se che in pratica abbiamo due terzini...

Non prenderemo nessuno lo so ma sarà un problema nelle rotazioni secondo me.


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se Billi Ballo è stato in trattativa col Galatasaray finora... immagino non goda di grande fiducia. Va da se che in pratica abbiamo due terzini...
> 
> Non prenderemo nessuno lo so ma sarà un problema nelle rotazioni secondo me.



Sono D’accordo, Sarà un problema nelle rotazioni, e figuriamoci se per caso Theo ha un piccolo stiramento da 20-25 giorni fuori saltando 8-9 partite… che succede?!

L’ideale sarebbe far fuori ballo cedendolo al galatasaray e trovare un prestito di uno che possa fare entrambe le fasce discretamente. Trovassimo ora un dalot in prestito in giro sarebbe utile… 
Il problema è che c è una moria di terzini in Europa, ce ne sono veramente pochi in Europa di livello. Basta vedere in A dove l’Inter a parte dumfries va in giro con Darmian e di Marco, la Juve con ancora titolare de sciglio, la Lazio con hysaj, Napoli Mario rui e di Lorenzo eccetera
La Fiorentina ad esempio ha trovato un bel giovane terzino, DODO, ma l’ha anche pagato 16 milioni… in prestito è dura.


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Agosto 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Invece prenderei l'ala destra e sposterei la Salamella come vice Calabria.


Gioca sulle punte, da trequartista n.10 ormai, si è messo questo in testa.
Da terzino sarebbe un buco nero peggio di ballo toure, perché almeno ballo sbaglia ogni movimento ma ha la fisicita nei duelli, lui neppure quella da difensore.
Servirebbe lavorarci TANTO, ma penso che la mancanza di fisicita nella marcatura potrebbe compromettere la maggiore qualità che invece da terzino potrebbe dimostrare.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Agosto 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Invece prenderei l'ala destra e sposterei la Salamella come vice Calabria.


Saele non ce lo vedo per nulla terzino. E' anarchico e in fase difensiva non mi pare attento. Ma se succederà vedremo come andrà.


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Invece prenderei l'ala destra e sposterei la Salamella come vice Calabria.


Non ho mai capito questa fissa di Saele terzino onestamente. Non è che se uno è una sega in fase offensiva lo metti in difesa, soprattutto se anche lì non è molto bravo. Ieri il fallo da rigore è roba da polli per esempio. E' il classico errore che fa il giocatore offensivo quando viene in area di rigore a difendere.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se l'infortunio di Florenzi è serio come sembra bisogna pensare se prendere un terzino.
> Se sta fuori a lungo non possiamo restare solo con Calabria Theo e Billi Ballo.
> 
> Possiamo spostare Kalulu, lo sappiamo, ma visto come sta giocando in mezzo non ha molto senso per me.


Piuttosto mettono gabbia terzino.
Ormai dovrebbe esser chiaro.


----------



## jumpy65 (31 Agosto 2022)

Promuovono coubis in prima squadra


----------



## GP7 (31 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se Billi Ballo è stato in trattativa col Galatasaray finora... immagino non goda di grande fiducia. Va da se che in pratica abbiamo due terzini...
> 
> Non prenderemo nessuno lo so ma sarà un problema nelle rotazioni secondo me.


E sappiamo pure che Calabria un paio di infortuni all'anno se li gioca


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2022)

Il giorno in cui questo club stanziera' 60-70 mln per una punta potremo dire che il Milan sta' tornando.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il giorno in cui questo club stanziera' 60-70 mln per una punta potremo dire che il Milan sta' tornando.


Quindi mai. Con quella cifra ci fanno 5 sessioni di mercato (forse anche 6)


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2022)

Origi che problema ha ?
neanche si trova...Rebic problemi alla schiena, per lui non si sa avendo recuperato da qualche settimana in gruppo

comunque Florenzi, considerati i precedenti di infortunio di altri, rischia da 2-3 settimane a 2 mesi nel caso peggiore


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> TS in edicola conferma le news di ieri e aggiunge: il guaio al flessore riportato da Florenzi preoccupa. La speranza è recuperarlo dopo la sosta e che lo stop non sia più lungo. Il Milan spera anche di recuperare Origi e Rebic per il derby. Ma si deciderà all'ultima per evitare ricadute da recupero affrettato.


Origi e Rebic non si sa cosa hanno.. il mister ha detto che bisogna vedere se recuperano giovedi/venerdi quindi solitamente quando dice cosi stanno fuori 3 mesi. Ciò significa giocare il derby senza rinforzi dalla panchina nel caso dovessimo recuperare lo svantaggio e far giocare ancora 90 min a leao e giroud(improponibile mettere de ketelaere falso 9 contro i 3 centrali nerazzurri)


----------



## Cantastorie (31 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se l'infortunio di Florenzi è serio come sembra bisogna pensare se prendere un terzino.
> Se sta fuori a lungo non possiamo restare solo con Calabria Theo e Billi Ballo.
> 
> Possiamo spostare Kalulu, lo sappiamo, ma visto come sta giocando in mezzo non ha molto senso per me.


Oltretutto servirebbe un italiano, per il discorso liste champions


----------



## GP7 (31 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Origi che problema ha ?
> neanche si trova...Rebic problemi alla schiena, per lui non si sa avendo recuperato da qualche settimana in gruppo
> 
> comunque Florenzi, considerati i precedenti di infortunio di altri, rischia da 2-3 settimane a 2 mesi nel caso peggiore


Io sono per i 2 mesi. Dinamica e dolore sembrano più da strappo che da stiramento. 
Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2022)

Io veramente avevo capito che anche kjaer si fosse fatto male.
Se non erro ha chiesto lui il cambio perché ha sentito qualcosa.


----------



## shevchampions (31 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io veramente avevo capito che anche kjaer si fosse fatto male.
> Se non erro ha chiesto lui il cambio perché ha sentito qualcosa.


Sembrava, poi però ai microfoni ha spiegato che era pura prevenzione, specificando che non voleva accadesse quello che poi è successo al povero Florenzi.


----------



## mabadi (31 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Sembrava, poi però ai microfoni ha spiegato che era pura prevenzione, specificando che non voleva accadesse quello che poi è successo al povero Florenzi.


Conferma di non essere solo un calciatore ma di avere un cervello


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Origi che problema ha ?
> neanche si trova...Rebic problemi alla schiena, per lui non si sa avendo recuperato da qualche settimana in gruppo
> 
> comunque Florenzi, considerati i precedenti di infortunio di altri, rischia da 2-3 settimane a 2 mesi nel caso peggiore


Aggiungiamo il fatto che pure Calabria non è fatto di Acciaio


----------



## diavolo (31 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non ho mai capito questa fissa di Saele terzino onestamente. Non è che se uno è una sega in fase offensiva lo metti in difesa, soprattutto se anche lì non è molto bravo. Ieri il fallo da rigore è roba da polli per esempio.


Non è mica una fissa,io lo spedirei sulla luna ma se possiamo spendere qualcosa all'ultimo minuto,piuttosto che investire su un vice Calabria prenderei una giovane ala destra di ruolo,spostando il belga come alternativa tra i TD.Considerate ache abbiamo anche Kalulu e Thiaw che possono ricoprire il ruolo di TD,non vedo criticità in quel ruolo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se l'infortunio di Florenzi è serio come sembra bisogna pensare se prendere un terzino.
> Se sta fuori a lungo non possiamo restare solo con Calabria Theo e Billi Ballo.
> 
> Possiamo spostare Kalulu, lo sappiamo, ma visto come sta giocando in mezzo non ha molto senso per me.


Servirebbe un terzino italiano.

un pó difficile da reperire al 31 di Agosto.


L’infortunio di Florenzi é pesantissimo anche per la questione liste.
Di fatto lui sarebbe dovuto essere la prima riserva si Di Theo che di Calabria in CL, adesso non solo manca, ma non puó essere sostituita da uno straniero senza un ulteriore taglio in lista.

preferivo 1 punto a Sassuolo, ma Florenzi sano, che 3 punti e Florenzi infortunato.
Ho avuto il,peggio dei due scenari.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non ho mai capito questa fissa di Saele terzino onestamente. Non è che se uno è una sega in fase offensiva lo metti in difesa, soprattutto se anche lì non è molto bravo. Ieri il fallo da rigore è roba da polli per esempio. E' il classico errore che fa il giocatore offensivo quando viene in area di rigore a difendere.


É stato Maldini stesso a dire che Saelemakers lo seguivano con l’intento di impostarlo da terzino destro, quando era in Belgio.


----------



## diavolo (31 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Servirebbe un terzino italiano.
> 
> un pó difficile da reperire al 31 di Agosto.
> 
> ...


Vadano ad Empoli,prendano Parisi e spediscano Ballo Toure sulla prima nave cargo per la Turchia,a destra stiamo così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É stato Maldini stesso a dire che Saelemakers lo seguivano con l’intento di impostarlo da terzino destro, quando era in Belgio.


mamma mia spero tanto che abbia cambiato idea.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mamma mia spero tanto che abbia cambiato idea.


Se un giocatore è intelligente e il reparto tecnico bravo, lavorandoci lo puoi impostare tale, devi molto lavorare sulla concentrazione, con le sessioni video per correggere gli errori. Certamente non è pronto, anche se non è un mestiere a lui sconosciuto, in Belgio ci ha giocato. Certamente è più un quinto da difesa a 5 che un terzino come serve a noi.

Però, come si dice a basket: "L'altezza non si insegna" e il fisico per contrastare un cristono come Mandzukic o Perisic che chiudono venendo da sinistra non glielo potrai mai dare.


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Servirebbe un terzino italiano.
> 
> un pó difficile da reperire al 31 di Agosto.


dopo il gollonzo al Lecce ti spara 10 milioni l'Empoli per Parisi


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2022)

Leggo che per sostituire Florenzi si cerva un terzino giovane o quantomeno italiano. Si fanno due nomi: Zappacosta e Zappa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se un giocatore è intelligente e il reparto tecnico bravo, lavorandoci lo puoi impostare tale, devi molto lavorare sulla concentrazione, con le sessioni video per correggere gli errori. Certamente non è pronto, anche se non è un mestiere a lui sconosciuto, in Belgio ci ha giocato. Certamente è più un quinto da difesa a 5 che un terzino come serve a noi.
> 
> Però, come si dice a basket: "L'altezza non si insegna" e il fisico per contrastare un cristono come Mandzukic o Perisic che chiudono venendo da sinistra non glielo potrai mai dare.


gli mancasse solo il fisico... sarebbe un calabria.
gli manca tutto. ripeto per me l'unico ruolo che può fare è la mezz'ala.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Leggo che per sostituire Florenzi si cerva un terzino giovane o quantomeno italiano. Si fanno due nomi: Zappacosta e Zappa.


Zappacosta andrebbe benissimo.
Bravo nelle due fasi (soprattutto a spingere), gioca sulle due fasce, è 1,82, non un nanetto, ha dopotutto 30 anni, non vecchissimo, è italiano.

E' perfetto, non un fenomeno, ma quello che ci serve.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Zappacosta andrebbe benissimo.
> Bravo nelle due fasi (soprattutto a spingere), gioca sulle due fasce, è 1,82, non un nanetto, ha dopotutto 30 anni, non vecchissimo, è italiano.
> 
> E' perfetto, non un fenomeno, ma quello che ci serve.


Zappacosta è forte. Il problema è che ogni stagione salta molte molte partite per infortunio.. lo scordo anno però a parte il covid mi pare sia stato continuo


----------



## Maravich49 (31 Agosto 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Invece prenderei l'ala destra e sposterei la Salamella come vice Calabria.


Sarebbe una scelta talmente saggia da stupirmi.
L'ala destra ci serve come l'aria per respirare.
E Salamandra esordì con noi proprio da terzino senza neanche sfigurare. Tanto ormai offensivamente si è capito che non ne ha proprio.


----------

